# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Vijf zaken die vrouwen moeten weten over haaruitval na de menopauze

## Haarproblemen

LN 12, NGF, week 39-2013

Vrouwen verwachten gedurende de overgang opvliegers en stemmingswisselingen maar zijn zich er meestal niet bewust van dat ze ook te maken kunnen krijgen met haaruitval en dunner haar. 

*Haaruitval na de menopauze*
Ongeveer 40% van de vrouwen na de overgang overkomt het dunner worden van het haar. http://urly.nl/overgang . Dat is haast hetzelfde percentage als bij mannen. http://urly.nl/mannen. Maar als dit waar is waarom zien we dan haast geen kale vrouwen op straat? 

*Verschillend haaruitval patroon*.
Haaruitval bij vrouwen gaat in de meeste gevallen wat subtieler als bij mannen. Daardoor wordt het dan ook later ontdekt. Mannen ontwikkelen vanaf het begin kale inhammen of een kale kruin. Bij vrouwen is de haaruitval verdeeld over het hele hoofd. De eerste tekenen van haaruitval worden soms pas ontdekt als de paardestaart wat kleiner en dunner wordt, of als de scheiding breder wordt of een verhoogd aantal haren in de borstel.

*Dus toch weer die hormonen?*
Ja, de menopauze, net zoals na een geboorte, zorgt voor hormonale veranderingen. Alhoewel er medicijnen zijn die de hormonen weer kunnen aanvullen gaat dit soort behandelingen de meeste artsen te ver en kan dat de zaak soms zelfs nog erger maken.

*De 5 zaken die iedere vrouw moet weten*

1.De rol die de hormonen spelen. Net zoals het hoge niveau van vrouwelijke hormonen de vrouw tijdens de zwangerschap voller en gezonder haar kan geven gebeurt het tegenovergestelde na vermindering van het vrouwelijke hormoonniveau..Daar komt bij dat het niveau van de mannelijke hormonen kan stijgen waardoor meer haarfollikels het opgeven. Dit heeft echter ook te maken met het genetische risico.
2.Andere factoren die mee kunnen spelen. Die andere factoren kunnen zijn: ongewone vormen van stress, andere hormonale onbalans zoals een te snelle of te langzame werking van de schildklier, een ijzertekort en andere medische problemen. 
3.Fouten die te voorkomen zijn. Als we over haaruitval praten kan de uitval ongemerkt blijven totdat meer dan 50% van het haar is uitgevallen voordat het met het blote oog zichtbaar wordt. Een andere fout die vrouwen (en ook mannen) kunnen maken is het niet kunnen opbrengen van het noodzakelijke geduld dat nodig is voor een bepaalde therapie. Denk er aan, haaruitval gaat geleidelijk en enig succes bij behandeling heeft ook zijn tijd nodig. 
4.Haaruitval is een te behandelen conditie. Er zijn medicijnen, zoals minoxidil, behandelingen met Low Level Laser, en de laatste tijd wordt ook Platelet Rich Plasma injecties (PRP) gebruikt in de behandeling van haaruitval. 
5.Haaruitval kan ook een psychologisch effect hebben. Terwijl haaruitval meestal gezien wordt als een cosmetisch probleem hebben meerdere studies bewezen dat haaruitval meerdere psychologische effecten kan hebben zoals verlies van zelfvertrouwen, angstaanvallen en depressies. Ook kan het voorkomen dat men zich niet meer aan de buitenwereld wil vertonen.

*Wat te doen bij haarverlies?* 
Raadpleeg een expert die zijn of haar sporen heeft verdient in de bestrijding van haaruitval. Niet iedere arts heeft ervaring hiermee. 

Deze informatie wordt u aangeboden door Hans J.Diks, internetjournalist (lid NVJ).
Hans J.Diks is werkzaam voor de Stichting Medi-Budget, een non-profit organisatie op het gebied van voorlichting bij haarproblemen.
E-mail: [email protected]
www.haarproblemen.nl weblog over meer dan 40 haarproblemen
www.alopecia-vereniging.nl . Vereniging voor lotgenoten met haarproblemen.
(E)boeken van Hans J.Diks: http://urly.nl/hansjdiks

Je hebt pas recht op succes als je waarde toevoegt, toch?” (Diksy)





.

----------

